# Trying to tell which vine is what variety!



## Nizmoose (14/10/14)

Okay so long story short my Nonna is a gardening God (as most are) and I gave her two of my three rhizomes to plant at hers to see how they would go. Needless to say the Vic Secret at mine is about 2 cm tall and she has a solid vine going already somehow. Anyway the problem is she didn't take much notice of what hop rhizome she was planting in each spot and so I'm wondering what the defining characteristics (if any) will be so I can tell them apart. I gave her a POR rhizome and a EKG Rhizome, any definitive way to tell them apart? I don't have a heap of hop experience in terms of knowing what they smell like, I've only used Cascade, Galaxy, Centennial and Amarillo so far and can pick them out but no experience with POR or EKG :/


----------



## hoppy2B (14/10/14)

Its pretty easy to tell the difference between Golding and POR Niz. Golding produce large open cones, whilst POR cones are much more closed and have a longish elongated shape. Obviously you will need to wait until they flower.

I have grown both varieties, so if I was lucky I might be able to pick them apart just by looking at the foliage. 

A point of note also is that you are referring to Vic Secret. Are you sure you don't mean the variety Victoria. Vic Secret isn't available to home growers as far as I am aware.


----------



## Nizmoose (14/10/14)

hoppy2B said:


> Its pretty easy to tell the difference between Golding and POR Niz. Golding produce large open cones, whilst POR cones are much more closed and have a longish elongated shape. Obviously you will need to wait until they flower.
> 
> I have grown both varieties, so if I was lucky I might be able to pick them apart just by looking at the foliage.
> 
> A point of note also is that you are referring to Vic Secret. Are you sure you don't mean the variety Victoria. Vic Secret isn't available to home growers as far as I am aware.


Ahh yes thanks for the correction I've spent the morning reading up on new hop varieties and vic secret was in my head haha, also thanks for the info can wait for flowers was only really concerned for planning and brewing purposes, as a side note the two rhizomes I'm talking about are from you so thanks again!


----------



## Dae Tripper (14/10/14)

They use POR in Coopers Pale Ale and is very prominent, mainly as it is the only hop used in it. My advice would be go buy a sixer and start from there :chug:


----------



## mckenry (14/10/14)

Dae Tripper said:


> They use POR in Coopers Pale Ale and is very prominent, mainly as it is the only hop used in it. My advice would be go buy a sixer and start from there :chug:


He wants to know what each plant looks like at his Nonnas garden. But hey, if he needs a 6 pack of coopers to do it, then do it..... :blink:


----------



## Nizmoose (14/10/14)

Dae Tripper said:


> They use POR in Coopers Pale Ale and is very prominent, mainly as it is the only hop used in it. My advice would be go buy a sixer and start from there :chug:


haha That's another way I hadn't thought of lol, As Mckenry said was more looking for plant characteristics haha, this is my first time planting hops and so I had no idea whether or not different plants had drastically different appearances or if I'd have to wait pretty much till harvest to work out how much of what I had but looks like I'm set cheers lads


----------



## Yob (14/10/14)

My POR grows with some redness to the "bine" don't recall the ekg doing that when I had it, certainly the Canterbury goldings doesn't if that helps at all?


----------



## Camo6 (14/10/14)

Probably not relevant but my por thrived in the first year while the goldings was a bit straggly. This may have just been about the quality of the rhizome or conditions or even the fact that the por had a home ground advantage.
After last year I'm still a bit uncertain whether my chinook is a chinook. Didn't seem to have the elongated flowers I've seen elsewhere. Can anyone else confirm the shape of their chinook's flowers?


----------



## hoppy2B (14/10/14)

Chinook flowers are a bit on the open side and I wouldn't really call them elongated Camo, and they aren't the largest cone in the hop yard either. Quite harsh and resiny late in the boil.

The leaves on my Golding were a lighter green than the POR and the laterals on POR are a lot shorter than Golding.


----------



## Camo6 (14/10/14)

Cheers H2B. That's what I wanted to hear and describes the flowers I get perfectly.


----------



## barls (14/10/14)

http://bit.ly/1D8S3Lw


----------



## brzt6060 (4/11/14)

FYI When talking about hops its bine not vine...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bine_(botany)


----------



## Nizmoose (4/11/14)

Ahhh I've always wanted to know the difference and have never looked it up cheers! Does that make a grape vine a bine too?


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/14)

Nope, grapes have tendrils they use as holdfasts.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Nope, grapes have tendrils they use as holdfasts.


Well didn't know that! Learn something new every day


----------

